# Bunks revisited



## Darryle (Jul 26, 2017)

Saw this at the hospital while my wife was there. Talked to a maintenance guy and he said that they make several sizes for traditional lumber. I think it is the same material that gutters are made of. I haven't found it yet, but haven't really looked. 

It covers the board fairly tightly and was open on the back side.






1244 Atchafalaya Outdoor Designs W/ 12hp Copperhead


----------

